# Elegant Beginnings



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Here be the product of my humbling, Sunday morning.
This is the _new_ cast on. 










Another shot of the key players, give or take......










This is getting addictive, to say the least.










Yuuuuummmmmmmmmy. 










The finished product, as of 20 minutes ago.
Note the humble beginning to a very fluffy tube scarf in three strands of wool and three strands of mohair, cast on 22 stitches with a 16 inch #17, soon to be switched to a 24 inch #19 and upgraded to 26 stitches. Probly gunna be eight feet long or more.......
All of this, with mittens to come, for a Dear young lady who has taken me on as her mentor and ear for she has been rather shunned by immediate family for daring to take on life after her own fashion.....










Thank you, again, Cyndi. :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Chocolaty!!!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow! Wool, mohair, mo' yarn than I ever dreamed of putting in one sweater.

Bravo!
Have a joyful day!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FR, you do amazing work.

And, you're just a cool human bean on top of it all!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

AAAAAAAAAA, He knows just how to put me into a fit of RAGE!!!!!!!!!!! :grumble:
I HATE how he can pick out colors and I can't!!!!!!!! :sob:

NAME, whatâs the NAME?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Why, _Hot Cocoa_, of course. 


.......or maybe, _Smoky Maple Mocha_ ? :kiss:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I was thinking coffee bean.........or MOCHA
But...........yr better at picking names too.....................:sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

and cutting with a torch...................:sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

probably welding too :sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

knitting :sob:


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

PLEASE, I'm begging.................................let me have my spinning!!!! 
PLEASE, burn your spinning wheel...................PLEASE!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

....keeping my cool.........:thumb:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

She's going to love it, FR!!


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

FR, your talent simply amazes me. You are a very noble man of many talents. But who would even think a few years ago, that FR would begin delving into the fastenating world of fiber? Not only do you work and strive to provide for your family but you can provide them with clothing made with your own hands. I am in awe of you. I'll bet that young lady is very very proud of you.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you, Ellie.

I certainly wouldn't have suspected this set of humble interests to go viral, either, especially in the productive sense. 

The young lady in question has no idea, as of yet.
I will have ample time to get her set completed and carefully tucked away for the next time she visits the family. I'll be positively giddy when the day comes.:dance:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yummy,definitely looks like a box of Chocolates...mama always said,life is like a box of Chocolates. Perfect for a mentored Friend.She will Love it!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Too bad life couldn't be like _this_ box of chocolates.....:bored:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

nice color. your sweaters really look professional now.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Wow, beautiful and wonderful pictures of your adventure. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

elliemaeg said:


> But who would even think a few years ago, that FR would begin delving into the fastenating world of fiber?


Only Wendy and me

:cowboy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I might could agree with that...........:grouphug:

Wendy had a friend from Canada....an English-born and trained knitter from youth... wife to a good friend of mine, from Ontario.
I came across a particularly captivating creamy-white T-neck, online, some years back, and sent the pic north, asking if it might be doable. The reply was affirmative, all on the sneak, of course, and in a few short weeks, we received a package.
I gave it to my Dearest that evening, after the day was done, and her eyes got that look just from when she saw who the package was from. She had been taking knitting lessons, herself, from a local....elderly, English-born and trained knitter from youth for several months, at this point....  

I remember vividly, as she held it up in the candle light of our bedroom, the admiration and gravity in her voice as she commented, 

"Man, can she knit..........."


:sob:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So very lovely. Wow!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The long matching scarf turned out perfect.
I've been working on mittens, since, perfecting fit, thickness, style, etc.
I'm getting close....
Looks like casting on 20 stitches on #15s, then dropping to 14 stitches as I switch to 17s for the main mitten body is going to be a given. Length of cuff and mitten is still up in the air. I'm seeing the need for a tight cuff to go under a loose sleeve, and a big, sloppy longer cuff style for going over a tighter sweater sleeve.
There's just no end to it. 

Incidentally, I just got an ebay order....(from Michigan, no less) 4 and a half pounds of several hanks/colors of mohair....that is just lovely. Several hanks are auburn...... and would go great in another sweater set of the kind pictured above.
















:bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

CA 20 for #15?? Criminey, I only cast on 30 for worsted weight on #6. A double cuff would be great, FR. Make the inner cuff longer than the outer one. My standard cuff is 15-20 rounds.

Working on an odd pair for Paul right now. They're based from a Civil War pair. I'm doing the prototype in a combo of mohair/acrylic sport weight & a wool/nylon sock weight. The index finger is separate from the rest of the mitt. One finished, now to do the matching one. I was at the hair place and didn't right down exactly what I did, so I better get it done now so I have way remember.


----------

